# Gentoo + Wlan (ath5k) = Windowsverhalten (unlogisch)?

## musv

Moin, 

vor kurzem ist mir aufgefallen, dass mein ssh und scp, sowie nfs nicht mehr richtig wollten. ssh und scp landeten plötzlich auf demselben Rechner. Außerdem bekam ich auf einmal 'ne Warnmeldung wegen "maybe someone is doing something nasty..." - halt die Warnmeldung, wenn bei .ssh/known_hosts die IPs nicht mehr stimmen. Die Lösung war einfach: Die beiden Rechner in meinem Netzwerk haben mal schnell ihre IPs getauscht. 

Konfiguration: 

DSL-Wlan-Router: Das Scheißding Easybox A600 von Vodafone

DHCP-Server auf der Easybox ist deaktiviert, weil der mir immer unterschiedliche IPs an die Rechner verteilen wollte, wodurch sowohl Portforwarding als auch die Netzkonfiguration in /etc/hosts witzlos werden. 

AthlonXP: Netzzugang über Wlan-Karte mit ath5k

```

hotplug_eth0="no"

hotplug_ath0="yes"

modules="wpa_supplicant"

wpa_supplicant_ath0="-Dwext"

config_ath0="192.168.100.100/24"

routes_ath0="default via 192.168.100.1"

dns_servers_ath0="192.168.100.100"

config_eth0="192.168.0.1/24"
```

Problem: Bei Hochfahren bekommt ath0 auf einmal die IP 192.168.100.102, die eigentlich der andere Rechner haben sollte. dhclient ist nicht aktiviert, wie man sehen kann. Nachdem ich dann die Dateien in /var/lib/dhcp gelöscht hab (dhclient.leases), wurde nicht mehr die falsche IP zugewiesen. Dafür hab ich erstmal gar kein Netz- ath0 hat keine IP trotz manueller Konfiguration. 

```

ath0: Initial auth_alg=0

Sep 30 17:29:52 Blechkasten ath0: authenticate with AP 00:1d:19:ba:1e:72

Sep 30 17:29:52 Blechkasten ath0: RX authentication from 00:1d:19:ba:1e:72 (alg=0 transaction=2 status=0)

Sep 30 17:29:52 Blechkasten ath0: authenticated

Sep 30 17:29:52 Blechkasten ath0: associate with AP 00:1d:19:ba:1e:72

Sep 30 17:29:52 Blechkasten ath0: RX AssocResp from 00:1d:19:ba:1e:72 (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=2)

Sep 30 17:29:52 Blechkasten ath0: associated

Sep 30 17:29:52 Blechkasten ath0: switched to short barker preamble (BSSID=00:1d:19:ba:1e:72)

Sep 30 17:29:52 Blechkasten Adding 1461904k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1461904k

Sep 30 17:29:52 Blechkasten rc[3207]: segfault at 960 ip b7fe20d4 sp bfbf2af8 error 4 in ld-2.8.so[b7fd9000+1a000]

Sep 30 17:29:52 Blechkasten rc[2491]: segfault at 2f00 ip b7fd3ac6 sp bfbf40d0 error 4 in libutil-2.8.so[b7fd3000+2000]

Sep 30 17:29:52 Blechkasten dhclient: wmaster0: unknown hardware address type 801

Sep 30 17:29:55 Blechkasten dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on ath0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 8

Sep 30 17:30:03 Blechkasten dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on ath0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 13

Sep 30 17:30:16 Blechkasten dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on ath0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 13

Sep 30 17:30:29 Blechkasten dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on ath0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 10

Sep 30 17:30:39 Blechkasten dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on ath0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 17

Sep 30 17:30:56 Blechkasten dhclient: No DHCPOFFERS received.
```

Beim Hochfahren macht sich das bemerkbar, indem dbus beim Starten erstmal ca. 1 Minute hängt. Schaltet man dann auf F12 (Konsole-Logging), sieht man dass dhclient auf Krampf versucht wmaster0 eine IP zuzuweisen. Nachdem ich dann nach dem Bootvorgang ath0 manuell neustartet (/etc/init.d/ath0 restart), bekomm ich auf einmal die richtige IP.

Notebook Pentium 3: Netzzugang ebenfalls über Wlan mit ath5k

```

hotplug_eth0="no"

hotplug_ath0="yes"

modules="wpa_supplicant"

wpa_supplicant_ath0="-Dwext"

config_ath0="192.168.100.102/24"

routes_ath0="default via 192.168.100.1"

dns_servers_ath0="192.168.100.102"

config_eth0="192.168.0.1/24"
```

Problem: Hier bekommt das Notebook auf einmal beim Hochfahren die 192.168.100.100 (richtig - eigentlich die IP vom Athlon). dhclient ist auch deaktiviert.Seit dem Löschen der Leases ist auch hier das Netz erstmal ganz weg (keine IP zugewiesen trotz manueller Konfiguration). 

Logfile: analog zum Athlon 

Erst nach dem manuellen Neustarten hat das Device dann endlich die richtige IP. 

Fragen:

1. Wie kann ich den dhclient für wmaster0 deaktiveren? Der Versuch, in der /etc/conf.d/net eine manuelle IP zuzuweisen, wird ignoriert. wmaster0 braucht eigentlich keine IP, da es sich bei diesem Device scheinbar nur um ein Hilfsdevice (Mäc-Adresse mit vielen Nullen dahinter) handelt. 

2. Wie krieg ich ath0 dazu, die manuell vergebene IP dem Device auch zuzuweisen. D.h. dass das Device aufgrund der /etc/conf.d/net auch die IP erhält, die per Konfigurationsdatei zugewiesen wurde?

3. Wieso hat sich der Athlon die IP vom Notebook gekrallt und umgekehrt? Gibt's irgendeinen Daemon in /etc/init.d, der dafür verantwortlich ist, die IP-Adressen in einem lokalen Netzwerk so auszutauschen, dass jeder Rechner beim Neustart die IP des anderen bekommt?

Frage 3 ist nicht so wichtig, die anderen beiden hingegen treiben zur Zeit ziemlich zur Weißglut. So ein unlogisches Verhalten kenn ich normalerweise nur von Windows.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hmm.. spontan fällt mir da nichts ein. Nur mir ist gerade bei der /etc/conf.d/net

Aufgefallen das dort steht:

```
# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net
```

Dabei dachte ich daran das deine /etc/conf.d/net evt. ignoriert wird...

Und die Zweite Idee die mir gerade in den Kopf schießt: Hast du Vielleicht so W-Lan-Sticks oder so? Evt. Hast du die vertauscht und so hat sich die Mac-Adresse geändert und es lief die ganze Zeit schon über DHCP... oder du hast das vorher mal so eingestellt? Nochmal von vorne und in aller Ruhe, überleg mal: welches war die letzte Änderung die du am System/Router gemacht hast? Denn von alleine sollte sich da nichts verstellen.

Ach ich enthalte mich lieber.. ;) Bin gerade sowieso nicht so konzentriert.

----------

## DarkSpir

Wenn die /etc/conf.d/net ignoriert wird, sieht man das aber beim Booten. Wenn das init-script der Netzwerkkarte ausgeführt wird, teilt das dann einem mit, wenn es auf dhcp geht. Mal beobachten?

----------

## musv

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Und die Zweite Idee die mir gerade in den Kopf schießt: Hast du Vielleicht so W-Lan-Sticks oder so? Evt. Hast du die vertauscht 

 

Die Karte im Notebook ist PCMCIA, die im Athlon eine PCI. 

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> und es lief die ganze Zeit schon über DHCP... oder du hast das vorher mal so eingestellt?

 

Der DHCP-Server im WLAN-Modem (Easybox) ist deaktivert. Sonstige DHCP-Server sind ebenfalls nicht im Einsatz. Verstellt hatte ich auch nichts - weder am Modem noch an den beiden Rechnern. 

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Denn von alleine sollte sich da nichts verstellen.

 

Die Konfigurationen sind ja auch alle gleich geblieben. 

Die vertauschten IPs wurden aus der /var/lib/dhcp/dhclient.leases ausgelesen, die es eigentlich gar nicht geben sollte, weil der dhclient gar nicht im Einsatz ist.

----------

## musv

 *DarkSpir wrote:*   

> Wenn die /etc/conf.d/net ignoriert wird, sieht man das aber beim Booten. Wenn das init-script der Netzwerkkarte ausgeführt wird, teilt das dann einem mit, wenn es auf dhcp geht. Mal beobachten?

 

Naja, bei Wlan steht dann dass dort: 

```
* Caching service dependencies ... 

 * Starting ath0 

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on ath0 ... 

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported 

 *   Starting wpa_cli on ath0 ...                                                             [ ok ] 

 *     Backgrounding ...

```

Und aufgrund des "Backgrounding" kommt halt keine Meldung über die IP-Zuweisung.

----------

## 69719

 *musv wrote:*   

>  *DarkSpir wrote:*   Wenn die /etc/conf.d/net ignoriert wird, sieht man das aber beim Booten. Wenn das init-script der Netzwerkkarte ausgeführt wird, teilt das dann einem mit, wenn es auf dhcp geht. Mal beobachten? 
> 
> Naja, bei Wlan steht dann dass dort: 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ich denke das sollte helfen.

```

# By default don't wait for wpa_suppliant to associate and authenticate.

# If you would like to, so can specify how long in seconds

#associate_timeout_eth0=60

# A value of 0 means wait forever.

```

----------

## musv

Hab's ausprobiert. Ändert nichts am Verhalten. 

Problem: 

Die manuelle Zuweisung mach ich bei ath0. Die Zuweisung will der dhclient jedoch über wmaster0 machen, was keinerlei Sinn ergibt. 

Werd vielleicht mal 'n Bugreport schreiben. In welche Kategorie muss ich das eintragen? Kernel oder Openrc?

----------

## firefly

ich habe auch wmaster0 wobei ich eine intel wlan karte habe. Und bei mir wird wmaster0 vom init-system nicht beachtet.

Kann es eventuell sein, das du ein /etc/init.d/net.wmaster0 hast?

----------

## musv

 *firefly wrote:*   

> ich habe auch wmaster0 wobei ich eine intel wlan karte habe. Und bei mir wird wmaster0 vom init-system nicht beachtet.
> 
> Kann es eventuell sein, das du ein /etc/init.d/net.wmaster0 hast?

 

nein. Es gibt nur /etc/init.d/net.ath0. Der Fehler tritt auch bei beiden Rechnern auf. wmaster0 erscheint auch nicht beim Booten. Den dhclient-Versuch seh ich nur, wenn ich während des Bootvorgangs auf ALT+F12 (Consolelogging) schalte.

----------

## firefly

was sagt iwconfig?

Scheinbar wird das wmaster0 device auch als wireless device erkannt, obwohl es eigentlich (soweit ich weis) nur für die konfiguration von ein paar funktionen des Treibers/Karte verwendet wird.

----------

## musv

```
 iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

ath0      IEEE 802.11  ESSID:"Blechnet"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: 00:1D:19:BA:1E:72   

          Bit Rate=1 Mb/s   Tx-Power=27 dBm   

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B   

          Encryption key:07E6-481A-1EE7-BEE9-03F3-9410-48BB-DD7D-BDAB-292E-F867-862C-1FC0-D1F3-0753-CE7C [3]

          Link Quality=45/100  Signal level=-66 dBm  Noise level=-95 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

----------

